# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Железо >  Национальный центр интеллектуальной собственности и BSA | Ассоциация производителей программного обе

## Labs

_5000 предприятий получат информацию о рисках, связанных с использованием нелицензионного программного обеспечения, в рамках сотрудничества между белорусским ведомством по защите интеллектуальной собственности и BSA | Ассоциация производителей программного обеспечения.

_*Минск, 12 марта 2018 года* – Генеральный директор Национального центра интеллектуальной собственности и представитель BSA объявляют о начале сотрудничества и запуске новой кампании по повышению осведомленности бизнес-среды для предотвращения и борьбы с поддельным программным обеспечением.Кампания «Цифровая экономика против нелицензионного программного обеспечения» фокусируется на безопасности и других рисках, с которыми сталкиваются компании при использовании поддельного программного обеспечения.В проведенном по поручению BSA в 2015 году исследовании IDC «Нелицензионное программное обеспечение и угрозы кибербезопасности» сравнивался процент нелицензионного программного обеспечения, установленного на персональных компьютерах в 81 стране мира, с количеством обнаруженных на персональных компьютерах вредоносных программ. Указанное исследование показало, что существует прямая положительная взаимосвязь (r = 0,79, по шкале от 0 до 1, причем максимальная взаимосвязь составляет 1,00) между процентом нелицензионного программного обеспечения и количеством атак вредоносных программ.Сегодня информационные технологии глубоко проникли в жизнь общества. Уже сейчас в Беларуси создается цифровая экономика, которая является одним из приоритетных направлений развития. Нельзя отрицать, что ИТ- индустрия будет стремительно развиваться и совершенствоваться, и уже через пару лет технологии будут главной неотъемлемой частью жизни каждого человека. В связи с этим безопасность и защита прав на объекты интеллектуальной собственности являются необходимостью.Сотрудничество между НЦИС и BSA направлено на поддержку предприятий в вопросах предотвращения рисков, связанных с использованием нелицензионного или поддельного программного обеспечения, путем проведения образовательных и превентивных мероприятий. При проведении совместной образовательной кампании усилия нацелены на более, чем 5000 различных предприятий, которые могут воспользоваться доступными инструментами, помогающими им идентифицировать и избегать поддельного или нелицензионного программного обеспечения и, таким образом, управлять связанными с этим юридическими угрозами и угрозами безопасности.

*Петр Бровкин, Генеральный директор, НЦИС:* «Переход общества к цифровой экономике требует соответствия новым вызовом и реалиям. Без изменения отношения общества к контрафактному программному обеспечению нельзя ожидать каких-либо улучшений в цифровом развитии. В данной ситуации требуются не только и не столько законодательные или карательные меры, главной целью является осознание рисков и четкое понимание причин и последствий таких рисков».

*Светлана Валуева, внешний консультант BSA:* «Реальность такова, что нелицензированное программное обеспечение, загруженное или приобретенное из несанкционированных источников, может повлечь проблемы – не только юридические проблемы, о которых мы уже информируем бизнес-сообщество последние годы, но также вопросы, связанные с безопасностью бизнеса и персональных данных, а также с функциональностью информационных систем».

----------

